# Adria Maxi Panel Van - anyone seen this before



## carol

http://www.adria-mobil.com/se/products/van/adriamaxivan/

Was reading October's (OK I'm behind) MMM and saw a letter pointing to what they thought was a Norwegian Manufacturer, curiosity got the better of me, and one thing leads to another and I found another site, again another make I had never heard of, and then a link to this Adria in Sweden...

Those who are looking might be interested...it would, I have no doubt have brilliant insulation, and it has what appears to be a drop-down bed.... take a look...what do you think? I don't know the prices, didn't get that far?
Carol


----------



## b6x

Saw this in the foreign Adria catalogues a while ago. Immediate thoughts... looks awful at the front end.

... but I guess it's ideal if you want a 4-berth panel van. Although not sure on the merits of a 2x double bed setup. Think I'd rather have 1x double and a set on bunk beds at the back. Guess that may mean that I wouldn't be able to carry my single bike rim and basket of flowers though 

Think I'd rather the 4Twin
http://www.adria-mobil.com/en/products/van/adria4twin/


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

In some markets Adria also sell the Adria Club which is on a shorter wheelbase.
Andy


----------



## carol

I still didn't see any prices anywhere, downloaded some of the 360 pics, and there was the 2 bunks on the side... strange how they have different models for different markets, and no doubt different specs....

Carol


----------



## b6x

the bunks are in the 4Twin. Think thats a pretty good layout, as long as the "double bed" adults dont mind making up the bed each night. Or perfect for a couple that sleep better in single beds. Or a couple of people that aren't a couple. 

definately different specs for different countries.. and I cant understand why they make it so difficult for themselves. Obvious difference is the grill in the UK spec, but not the continental ones. No idea why the UK silver model does not have a colour coded front bumper, but the LHDs do. Can't see a reason for it and must make production lines even more confusing.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 106464

Hi i like all of the different twin models,but don't you think that in some cases the cost of these models,it might be cheaper to buy a coral sport for the same money.Did you see the blue one at the NEC?
Steve which part is not painted ? is it the piece under the grill as they state in the new brochure it is painted.

Happy motoring
Clubadria


----------



## oldenstar

You make an excellent point ClubAdria, and the entire reason why I, somewhat reluctantly, went to a low profile instead of a van conversion.
For less than Adria want for their 100hp Twin I have a 130 hp 6 speed van with all the extras such as awning, flyscreen doors, reversing camera, cruise control, etc etc.
Virtually the same length of the Twin (.08m longer) it is a bit wider, but of course with more interior room.
I appreciate that it costs more to produce a van conversion, but Adria lost me over their extortionate prices for add-ons.


----------



## b6x

clubadria said:


> Hi i like all of the different twin models,but don't you think that in some cases the cost of these models,it might be cheaper to buy a coral sport for the same money.Did you see the blue one at the NEC?
> Steve which part is not painted ? is it the piece under the grill as they state in the new brochure it is painted.
> 
> Happy motoring
> Clubadria


The main front bumper is not painted, unless you get a white van. My silver Twin has a black front bumper. (not like my avatar).

We did toy with idea of coachbuilt, but driveway width is an issue for us. 
At the time of buying the only real options were Hymer Van and Hobby Van - both of which had ridiculously long leadtimes (quoted over 12 months). There was no Coral Compact... which I'd possibly be tempted with now. Although none of these vans will allow me to put a scooter in the back I dont think.

Plus I planned to use it as a regular, every day vehicle and thought the van would be better suited to that. We also prefer the option to drive winding roads and city centres if required. Horses for courses...


----------



## b6x

oldenstar said:


> You make an excellent point ClubAdria, and the entire reason why I, somewhat reluctantly, went to a low profile instead of a van conversion.


Has the Tribute been replaced then Oldenstar? Totally agree regarding the cost of extras... very very disappointing.


----------



## oldenstar

'Fraid so- Very reluctantly because I do love my Tribute, but it's that fixed bed you see.
From March next year I become Mooveo Man
Hmm, not sure about the sound of that


----------

